# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Hooikoorts?? IK BEN ER BIJNA VANAF.

## Eric

Slechts één natuurproduct maakt het verschil.

Hallo iedereen.

Ik had ongeveer 35 jaar hooikoorts en astma. De medicatie was altijd ontoereikend.
Ik had dus altijd heel veel last.
Zolang ik het had, even lang stelde ik mij steeds dezelfde simpele vragen.
Want, het is helemaal niet logisch dat wij mensen niet tegen ons eigen biotoop kunnen.
Wij zijn als het ware vervreemd van ons eigen natuur. De bomen, grassen, dieren,…
Het is helemaal niet logisch dat wij mensen er niet tegen kunnen.
Zo begon ik in 1999, na jarenlang piekeren, en nadat een krantenartikel de doorslag gaf te experimenteren met het drinken van…
LENTEREGENWATER. Dit de hele maand mei.
Na amper één maand kon ik mijn zware medicatie beginnen afbouwen en nu ben ik al jaren medicatievrij.
Nu ben ik al jaren vervreemd. Maar dan van de dokters en apothekers.
De dokter en de longspecialist konden trouwens niets anders dan positieve verbeteringen vaststellen. In mijn geval kon dat geen toeval zijn.
Met lenteregenwater bedoel ik slechts één glaasje per dag gedurende de hele maand mei. Steeds zo vers mogelijk en niet opgewarmd. Uiteraard mag je nu ook al beginnen. Zelf ben ik trouwens al drie maanden bezig.
Wees niet bang voor de luchtvervuiling. Die ademen we toch al in en de dokter zei in het begin zelf dat het geen kwaad kan.
Alleen bij extreme branden en rampen geef ik de raad die vervuilde wolk te laten overwaaien.
Maar voor de rest stoort mij dat al 10 jaar niet.
Ik geef graag antwoord op al uw vragen en verwijs alvast voor meer uitleg naar het forum van allergieplein.nl waar ik sinds 2003 mijn verhaal vertel. Via onderstaande link kom je rechtstreeks op mijn discussie en op het laatste deel kan je steeds een reactie plaatsen.
Uiteraard kan dat ook hier op dit forum.

http://www.allergieplein.nl/showpage...&ThreadID=9514

Vanwege de vele reacties is mijn discussie gesplitst in vier delen al tot hier toe.
Te bekijken via de link hieronder.
http://www.allergieplein.nl/showpage.asp?page=1108

Vriendelijke groeten, Eric.

----------

